

How to Perform Your Own Lean Mobile Usability Testing - gnudelman
http://uxmag.com/articles/how-to-perform-your-own-lean-mobile-usability-testing

======
gnudelman
You have a great idea for an app or a new feature for your responsive website.
Yet your company doesn’t have the bandwidth or research budget to test it
through “official channels,” or worse, your client doesn’t believe in testing
altogether.

But don’t give up! You can get all of the tremendous benefits of customer
feedback by doing your own lean mobile usability testing with 10-15 potential
customers per day for about $20. This article will show you how.

